# Frage zu /etc/modules.conf und /etc/modules.d/

## hitachi

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist vorhin aufgefallen, dass in der modules.conf noch alte Einträge von ndiswrapper stehen. Das Program habe ich schon lange nicht mehr. Nach einiger suche gewinne ich das Gefühl, dass /etc/modules.conf und /etc/modules.d/ auch nicht mehr vom System gebraucht werden. Kann ich die Dateien löschen? Oder besser gefragt: Wird das System noch laufen, wenn ich die Dateien lösche?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

----------

## 69719

```

PC803 ~ # head -n 5 /etc/modules.conf

### This file is automatically generated by update-modules

#

# Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add

# anything please take a look at the files in ./etc/modules.d and read

# the manpage for update-modules(8).

```

Das was dein System aus /etc/modules.d/ nicht mehr braucht, dass kannst du löschen.

----------

## astaecker

/etc/modules.d kommt noch aus der Linux 2.4 Zeit. Mit Linux 2.6 übernimmt nun das /etc/modprobe.d diese Rolle. Und mit einer ganz aktuellen sys-apps/module-init-tools Version ist sogar /etc/modprobe.conf und updates-modules veraltet, weil die Informationen direkt aus /etc/modprobe.d ausgelesen werden.

----------

